# Tyres - how long will they last?



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

My new Audi Coupe quattro S-Tronic S-Line arrives in 48 hours!

One question - I annually drive about 25,000 miles combined on business and pleasure - how long will the low profile (19inch wheels) tyres last on average? The tyre size is 245 / 35 / R19. I watched a YouTube clip the other day from an owner of a TTS model with same size tyres and he said they might last 15,000 to 20,000 miles - ouch! I hadn't budgeted on replacing a full set of tyres annually or more often (!)...I do mostly motorway driving and keep to reasonable speeds so won't be wearing them out too quick I hope. My last car which went back to the leasing company last week, which I had from new in 2012 was a Ford Kuga (you can stop laughing now!) and the hard compound tyres on that from the factory lasted an incredible 40,000 miles, before they needed replacing and were size 235 / 50 / R18. The replacement set racked up another 31,000 miles to last week from April 2014 when they went on and were still only down to 1.6mm.

Thanks.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hi,
I don't think yer man on YouTube is far out and it's good practice to replace tyres at 3mm and not at the legal requirement for all sorts of reasons.New tyre tread is approx 8mm.

The compound will be softer and the roads are unpredictable with surfaces differing from quite good,to truly nasty.Time will tell..

Good luck with your new car


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I changed them three times around 45/50000 km but I was a bit over the limit..consider that even with a lot of power on my previous TT, I use the car only for city and travel, no races


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 20k miles amazing, 31k miles incredible, 40k miles unbelievable.
Never ever got more than 12k out of any tyres on driven wheels. Lots of stop/start & enthusiastic driving, that's why.  
Hoggy.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm planning on every two years for four tyres on a TTS at about 9k miles/yr. If I'm driving a TT to preserve tyres, I'm not driving a TT! :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ianle said:


> I'm planning on every two years for four tyres on a TTS at about 9k miles/yr. If I'm driving a TT to preserve tyres, I'm not driving a TT! :lol:


Exactly! But it's my everyday car so I don't race more..I have a car made for race if I wanna do crazy things !!
Basically I don't like drag race at all


----------



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you to everyone who replied. Much appreciated. Well I better start saving up then for new tyres!! Ouch!.

I will see how I go and post more on this topic when I replace them I guess. Good point about replacing at 3mm but would depend on cashflow at the time I expect lol.

I still cannot believe the Kuga tyres last for almost 40,000 miles and one of those Winters we had a lot of snow and ice in Kent where I live, which is why I liked the Kuga which had Ford AWD (4 wheel drive) and now with the Audi a much better Quattro grip, all wheel drive. Had a few puncture repairs on the Kuga tyres, but they never let me down (excuse the pun) on tread wear. Don't suppose Ford Kuga tyres will fit my Audi!

Anyway I shall drive it like a TT should be driven and not worry about the cost - life's too short 

David.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Vista58 said:


> Anyway I shall drive it like a TT should be driven and not worry about the cost - life's too short
> 
> David.


Good man!


----------

